# Lake lanier Striper trip for disabled folks  (UPDATE)



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 27, 2011)

Outdoors Without Limits is in the beginning stages of planning a Striper trip for disabled Sportsman on Lake  Lanier.  As of now, the date will be March 23rd which is a Friday.  What we need is local folks who are willing to take a disabled sportsman fishing.  OWL can provide assistance for anyone that needs it.  I am working with the Lanier striper club, Oakwood Stiper club and local guides and hope to have spots for 50+ disabled sportsman.  We are planning an all day trip since some of our participants travel good distances.  We will provide lunch for all involved.  OWL has insurance that will cover everyone involved including participates, guides, boat owners ect. .  If you are interested in letting a disabled sportsman enjoy what we take for granted, or interested in participating or volunteering, shoot me an email at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you all the information.  It is a life changing experiance for all involved!

For more info on Outdoors Without Limits visit us on the web at  http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/

or on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Outdoors-Without-Limits-National/264246516945614?ref=tn_tnmn

Check out the photo album on facebook


----------



## brianj (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a really great thing you all are doing I hope you get lots of participation from folks on lanier. I have never fished lanier, but would love to help out; I'll check out your site and my calendar to see how I can assist. 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KKrueger (Dec 27, 2011)

What date do you need a firm commitment by?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like firm commentments by the First of Feb if possible but the earlier the better.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 27, 2011)

Email sent.  Looking forward to helping.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultimate Predator said:


> Email sent.  Looking forward to helping.



Got it and sent you some info.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Jeff Blair (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I wished I could be a part of it but already have a trip booked that day. I might be able to get them to go another day.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff Blair said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. I wished I could be a part of it but already have a trip booked that day. I might be able to get them to go another day.



Thanks!  We would love to have you participate.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree it is a great event hosted by a great organization. We were doing these out of Don's place at Hartwell. Please let Kirk know that if I can manage to get off I am in.


----------



## bbrueck (Dec 29, 2011)

I have worked with Kirk and OWL at Brush Creek Sporting Club in the past and it is a great group to work with. Count me in. Email sent.

Bryan


----------



## wncslim (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in, just send the details and thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 29, 2011)

bbrueck said:


> I have worked with Kirk and OWL at Brush Creek Sporting Club in the past and it is a great group to work with. Count me in. Email sent.
> 
> Bryan



Thanks.  I have sent you the info.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 29, 2011)

wncslim said:


> I'm in, just send the details and thanks for what you are doing.



Please email me at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you the info.  
Thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 31, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 6, 2012)

Update, I have been in contact with Wounded Warriors out of Fort Benning and now have Wounded Warriors on the list to participate.  I am expecting many WW request for the trip.  Please help us not have to turn any of them down!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't gurantee fish but will offer my boat and myself if you need us


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 9, 2012)

4 down- 36 spots to go.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 9, 2012)

j_seph said:


> I can't gurantee fish but will offer my boat and myself if you need us



Same here.


----------



## doodleflop (Jan 9, 2012)

j_seph said:


> I can't gurantee fish but will offer my boat and myself if you need us



Same here. Send me the details. Well have a great time on the water.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 9, 2012)

Knew I could get one interested


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 9, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Knew I could get one interested



Keep it going Seth!


----------



## brianj (Jan 9, 2012)

Email sent


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 10, 2012)

Got it.
Thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 10, 2012)

Great thing ya'll are doing Flinger!


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Jan 10, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Update, I have been in contact with Wounded Warriors out of Fort Benning and now have Wounded Warriors on the list to participate.  I am expecting many WW request for the trip.  Please help us not have to turn any of them down!



Had a trip that day but canceled it.  I am in for sure!!!  Semper FI!!!!!  

Gunnery Sergeant Cy Grajcar
USMC


----------



## chad smith (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a trip that day but let me  see if I can move my guided trip to the 24th! If it is ok with my group to move it I will be more then happy to help and offer my boat! I'll let you know shortly!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 10, 2012)

chad smith said:


> I have a trip that day but let me  see if I can move my guided trip to the 24th! If it is ok with my group to move it I will be more then happy to help and offer my boat! I'll let you know shortly!



Thanks!  That would be great!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 11, 2012)

Tim,

I don't have a boat but will be glad to help out in any way I can. Let's go!


----------



## chad smith (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in also brother! I got the clients to move the trip! 
Could you send me some info on what all I need to bring, what to do, where to meet etc?
Thanks


----------



## j_seph (Jan 11, 2012)

Alrighty, I just got a portable charger from my sponsor over at Minn Kota for a raffle/auction item.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 11, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Alrighty, I just got a portable charger from my sponsor over at Minn Kota for a raffle/auction item.



WTG!


----------



## chad smith (Jan 11, 2012)

Email sent


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 11, 2012)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 13, 2012)

Keep um coming!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2012)

I can probably provide boat/gear and hopefully a few fish to whomever is in my boat. I will send you an email.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 14, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Outdoors Without Limits is in the beginning stages of planning a Striper trip for disabled Sportsman on Lake  Lanier.  As of now, the date will be March 23rd which is a Friday.  What we need is local folks who are willing to take a disabled sportsman fishing.  OWL can provide assistance for anyone that needs it.  I am working with the Lanier striper club, Oakwood Stiper club and local guides and hope to have spots for 50+ disabled sportsman.  We are planning an all day trip since some of our participants travel good distances.  We will provide lunch for all involved.  OWL has insurance that will cover everyone involved including participates, guides, boat owners ect. .  If you are interested in letting a disabled sportsman enjoy what we take for granted, or interested in participating or volunteering, shoot me an email at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you all the information.  It is a life changing experiance for all involved!
> 
> For more info on Outdoors Without Limits visit us on the web at  http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/
> 
> ...



I am still putting together my group. I should know sometime next week how many boats I will have for you guys........

Firstbite.....


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## j_seph (Jan 17, 2012)

looks like a great turn out is gonna happen


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 18, 2012)

8 confirmed boats.  keep em coming!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2012)

Btt


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 19, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> 8 confirmed boats.  keep em coming!



I will have at least half that many out of my group......Give me another week ......


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> I will have at least half that many out of my group......Give me another week ......



Good deal!


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Jan 21, 2012)

Bump for the Wounded Warriors!!!!!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 22, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Good deal!



I will have you a total head count on Friday......


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 22, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks



As of right now we have 5 CC and captains committed from my site. www.lakeallatoonafishing.net I think we may draw one or two more before Friday. The guys and myself are planning on making this a team effort. And we are all planning on stopping and having breakfest together on our way over....We are going to make this a fellowship trip from the drive over to the drive back together.....


----------



## brianj (Jan 22, 2012)

Arrow Flinger; I'll be sending you my completed form tomorrow.  Cant wait to help out


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 23, 2012)

To all those that I have sent the boat commitment forms too, if it is easier on you, just reply to the email with the information and I will get you on the list.  

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Ahab (Jan 23, 2012)

PM sent, it's certainly nothing big nor fancy, but my little boat's been known to pull in a striper or two. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fishingga (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm happy to provide my boat, can't say much about my fishing skills.   Will return form tomorrow.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 24, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> As of right now we have 5 CC and captains committed from my site. www.lakeallatoonafishing.net I think we may draw one or two more before Friday. The guys and myself are planning on making this a team effort. And we are all planning on stopping and having breakfest together on our way over....We are going to make this a fellowship trip from the drive over to the drive back together.....



We are now up to 7 comfirm. I really hope to reach 10 by the end of the week.......Me and my guys are stroked about doing this trip....


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Attention:
Larry at Island Bait and Tackle is giving 1 doz Herring  per boat to anyone participating in the trip and will be open at 5am!  That is great and we need to be sure and thank him.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> We are now up to 7 comfirm. I really hope to reach 10 by the end of the week.......Me and my guys are stroked about doing this trip....



Awesome!


----------



## stripermack (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love to do this. I don't have a cc though. Fish and ski rigged for stripers. See any problem with that?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 24, 2012)

Not at all.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 25, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> We are now up to 7 comfirm. I really hope to reach 10 by the end of the week.......Me and my guys are stroked about doing this trip....



That's awesome Robert! Looking forward to seeing you again.........


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 27, 2012)

We have 15 commitments as of today without Roberts total!  Y'all are awesome!    Shooting for 40+ boats


----------



## j_seph (Jan 27, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> We have 15 commitments as of today without Roberts total! Y'all are awesome! Shooting for 40+ boats


 Them green fisherman won't have a chance on the lake March 23rd


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Jan 27, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Them green fisherman won't have a chance on the lake March 23rd



We can have a blast off for a change!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh yea. 10 wounded warriors as of today with more expected.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 27, 2012)

Cy Grajcar said:


> We can have a blast off for a change!


I tried that in my skiff at a bass tournament once
I was 3rd to blast off, last boat 30 or something like that past me before I got out of cove


----------



## brianj (Jan 30, 2012)

To all of those that have volunteered so far or have experience fishing lanier, I'll be dragging my boat up to lanier to volunteer, but have never fished lanier before and dont have any plans to fish it after the event either since it's a pretty long drive me -  I'm 5 minutes from allatona so tend to do all my fishing there.  

As we get closer to march 23rd, I'm hoping some of you that fish lanier won't mind sharing a few tips.  I would hate to get out there and get skunked.  I know getting skunked is always a possibility, but any advice you all can provide would be appreciated.

Arrow flinger.  I'll send you a contact info for drink donations today.  Hopefully they can help.

thanks


----------



## Dirk (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a veteran and have signed up for this event and would love to take another veteran/wounded warrior out if possible. Anyone will be OK though, but I would prefer a wounded warrior. 

Brian J, I don't normally fish the south end of Lanier (where this event is) but I used to a good bit and will certainly try to help you out if I can find some myself. If I am on em good I will certainly give you a call if you want. My cell # is 678-283-2172. I will hopefully have time to pre-fish one day and find some areas with lots of bait around which will be the key I think. I am not going for big fish on this trip, just hopefully some #'s (probably downlined bluebacks or small trout will be the ticket). Give me a shout if you want. Dirk


----------



## brianj (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirk said:


> I am a veteran and have signed up for this event and would love to take another veteran/wounded warrior out if possible. Anyone will be OK though, but I would prefer a wounded warrior.
> 
> Brian J, I don't normally fish the south end of Lanier (where this event is) but I used to a good bit and will certainly try to help you out if I can find some myself. If I am on em good I will certainly give you a call if you want. My cell # is 678-283-2172. I will hopefully have time to pre-fish one day and find some areas with lots of bait around which will be the key I think. I am not going for big fish on this trip, just hopefully some #'s (probably downlined bluebacks or small trout will be the ticket). Give me a shout if you want. Dirk



Thanks Dirk.  I'll give you a shout as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Arrow I have 7 confirm boats and Captains for you. I'll shoot you names and numbers in the next couple of days....I have fished with each of these guys. All of them are very good anglers and more importantly GREAT people......I am proud just to know these six men......


----------



## j_seph (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yea, Mr Eidson is going to allow us all to tie up to him so will just have a chain of boats going along with planer boards and the last boat will also get to have freelines out the back.


----------



## Ahab (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirk said:


> I am a veteran and have signed up for this event and would love to take another veteran/wounded warrior out if possible. Anyone will be OK though, but I would prefer a wounded warrior.
> 
> Brian J, I don't normally fish the south end of Lanier (where this event is) but I used to a good bit and will certainly try to help you out if I can find some myself. If I am on em good I will certainly give you a call if you want. My cell # is 678-283-2172. I will hopefully have time to pre-fish one day and find some areas with lots of bait around which will be the key I think. I am not going for big fish on this trip, just hopefully some #'s (probably downlined bluebacks or small trout will be the ticket). Give me a shout if you want. Dirk



I have been thinking it would be highly beneficial for those participating to exchange numbers and information as I am sure that on this trip we are really going to want to get our guests on some fish. I will be pre-fishing as well and will gladly share what's worked and what hasn't.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 30, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Hey Arrow I have 7 confirm boats and Captains for you. I'll shoot you names and numbers in the next couple of days....I have fished with each of these guys. All of them are very good anglers and more importantly GREAT people......I am proud just to know these six men......



That is awesome!  22 Commitments and over half way there!  



Ahab said:


> I have been thinking it would be highly beneficial for those participating to exchange numbers and information as I am sure that on this trip we are really going to want to get our guests on some fish. I will be pre-fishing as well and will gladly share what's worked and what hasn't.




Good idea.
I will try and put a contact list together for everybody before the event.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Robert Eidson (Feb 7, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Ttt



My seven are comfirm !!! Is there anything you need from me......


----------



## brianj (Feb 7, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Ttt



what does ttt mean?

See you on the 23rd and I really like ahab's idea.  The goal should be have every boat catch some fish.  Not that it's likely I'll be finding the fish, but if I do I'm more than happy to spread the word.


----------



## chad smith (Feb 8, 2012)

Brianj if you can't find the fish just bring a pair of binoculars and look for the congregation of boats in 1 area that's should be a good identification to where the fish might be I'll have my binos readily available


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 8, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> My seven are comfirm !!! Is there anything you need from me......


Thats great.  Just pm or email me the names and contact numbers.


brianj said:


> what does ttt mean?.



To the top


----------



## Jasper (Feb 8, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Brianj if you can't find the fish just bring a pair of binoculars and look for the congregation of boats in 1 area



Or just follow Robert Eidson around...........he's the man!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 10, 2012)

Way to go Arrow, just heard it on the radio


----------



## Robert Eidson (Feb 11, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Or just follow Robert Eidson around...........he's the man!



You are way to kind...... Tell the boy Hi for me....... BTW, I am following Jeff Blair........


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

I have fished bream tournaments,they pretty cool,and i had a blast.but they havent had any in a long time.


----------



## wncslim (Feb 12, 2012)

Robert, am so looking forward to this and I call back starboard cleat of your boat to tie off to!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 12, 2012)

wncslim said:


> Robert, am so looking forward to this and I call back starboard cleat of your boat to tie off to!



I done claimed that one a month ago hehe


----------



## Robert Eidson (Feb 12, 2012)

This is going to be fun..... TTT......


----------



## geaux-fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 13, 2012)

11 Wounded Warrior commitments today.  Please keep the boat commitments coming!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 20, 2012)

We are at 36 participants with more applications on the way with 22 committed boats.  Please keep the commitments coming and thanks to the many that have stepped up.  It's a life changing experiance is more than just our motto!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Arrow Flinger, what sort of disabilities do these guys/gals have? Are they going to be paired beforehand to the boat to which they will be most comfortable in? I only say this in regards to wheelchairs if there are any of the folks using them. I would think many of the boats (including mine) are not very suitable for them.


----------



## Ahab (Feb 20, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Hey Arrow Flinger, what sort of disabilities do these guys/gals have? Are they going to be paired beforehand to the boat to which they will be most comfortable in? I only say this in regards to wheelchairs if there are any of the folks using them. I would think many of the boats (including mine) are not very suitable for them.



I was wondering the same thing, as I am in the same boat as T.P, pun intended


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 20, 2012)

We will have a wide range of disabilities from mild to severe. Right now, 60% or so will be in chairs. The chair participants can usually fish from CC's or pontoons. Most of the chairs will be in manual chairs for the event but I do have couple that will have to be in power chairs and will need to be on a pontoon. We will contact everyone by phone a few days before the event to confirm what disabilities each boat can handle and will have the teams paired prior to the event for the most part but there always is some last minute changes. 

For most of the participants, all the help they will need once they are in the boat is the oportunity to fish.  For a few, their part of the catch may just be help holding the rod just to feel the pull.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 20, 2012)

Good deal.. I was sitting here thinking that it may be possible to take a seat out of my boat if need be for more room. I'm thinking it should just unbolt?

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 20, 2012)

I am also looking for donations of any items that I can use for a raffle at the event.  The proceeds will go toward the purchase of an enclosed trailer to be used by the National program at all events.  We are also looking for corporate sponsors for the trailer with sponsors names on the trailer.  We are a 501c3  so any donations are deductable.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 20, 2012)

Some of the chair participants will be able to sit in a boat seat for the trip.


----------



## wncslim (Feb 20, 2012)

Tim, Can you raffle future trips for the trailer? Would be happy to do that, gives me another chance to fish Lanier.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be great!


----------



## Jeff Blair (Feb 22, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 23, 2012)

The participants are still coming in but the boat commitments are not keeping pace.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that has stepped up but a special thanks to Robert and the Alatoona boys.  They have really manned up and are bringing 9 boats to Lanier!    I am still at 22 boats and need at least 10+ more.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JLClark (Feb 24, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Ahab (Feb 25, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Count me in!



I know which boat to follow now


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 25, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Count me in!



Good deal!  Email sent

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 27, 2012)

As of today, I have 43 participants and 25 boat.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 27, 2012)

Make that 45 participants. 15 more boats and I will relax.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 29, 2012)

I am at 49 participants today.  Possably picked up 2-4 boats at the Hebron Sportman Banquet.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 29, 2012)

My boat handles 4 comfortably. I can take one wheelchair person and one that is not in a wheelchair. Will that work?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 29, 2012)

That is great!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2012)

I see a lot of "guest" looking at this thread, I'm going to assume you don't have to be a member of GON to help out. Just send Arrow Flinger an e-mail and join in.

**Arrow Flingers e-mail here.**


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 1, 2012)

I am meeting with Lanier Striper club on Tuesday.  Hope to pick up a few more.


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 1, 2012)

I posted a link to my facebook and have alot of friends who would possibly help out.  Just trying to get more boats to make this a success! God bless!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 5, 2012)

As of today, 53 participants and 29 boats.   Also many of the participants bring folks with them so the number is actually much higher that 53 folks.  Please help spread the word around.  
Thanks


----------



## Jasper (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 6, 2012)

I had to cut it off today and start putting folks on a waiting list.  A new one for me that I am not liking much.


----------



## Terribleted (Mar 6, 2012)

Need some more boats so you can get people off that waiting list. 

Comon folks its only one day.  Think about how much it will mean to the person you take out to fish. Might be a once in a lifetime experience for them. Will certainly be interesting and rewarding to those who help.  I'm in already in with my little 16 foot bass boat.  Every seat counts!!  Just do it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks to the 2 folks from the Lanier Striper club that stepped up to help out.  That makes 4 from the club.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Mar 7, 2012)

Tim, It was good to meet you last night at the Lanier SC meeting. I wanted to get a chance to talk to you, but had meetings, I gave the talk last night. I can't fish it because I can not get away from work on that date. But I really wished I could have, it would be a great time and honor for me to have fished with you guys.

If it would have been on the weekend, I would have been there. I will try and participate in the next one. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!

Dan Duncan


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks to J_Seth and Lanier Jim for y'alls donations for the raffle! That is awesome!

Remember, Larry at Island Bait and Tackle is giving 1 doz Herring per boat to anyone participating in the trip and will be open at 5am!   That is great!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 8, 2012)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Tim, It was good to meet you last night at the Lanier SC meeting. I wanted to get a chance to talk to you, but had meetings, I gave the talk last night. I can't fish it because I can not get away from work on that date. But I really wished I could have, it would be a great time and honor for me to have fished with you guys.
> 
> If it would have been on the weekend, I would have been there. I will try and participate in the next one. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!
> 
> Dan Duncan




I enjoyed the meeting and your info you shared.  It got me wanting to get back into tournament fishing after a 20 year layoff.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 8, 2012)

For a look at OWL,Check out Hank Parkers Outdoor Magazine TV Showfeaturing Outdoors without Limits on NBC Sports. 
Friday March 9th 12:30 PM
Saturday March 11th 8:30 AM


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2012)

Gettin close...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 9, 2012)

5 More boats and I can relax!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 9, 2012)

The general Liability policy has been issued.  If anyone participating in the event needs a copy, shoot me an pm with your email address.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 13, 2012)

Larry at Island Bait & Tackle is giving each boat participating a doz herrings and will be opening at 4am just for us !  
5825 Lanier Islands Parkway
Buford GA
770-614-0080


----------



## T.P. (Mar 13, 2012)

4am.... Geeez. I'm gonna have to leave home at 2:30 am...Some of the boats he has on his lot have cabins on them, I wonder if he'll lock me in the parking lot and let me sleep the night in one of them?


----------



## brianj (Mar 13, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Larry at Island Bait & Tackle is giving each boat participating a doz herrings and will be opening at 4am just for us !
> 5825 Lanier Islands Parkway
> Buford GA
> 770-614-0080



That's great news, will save me a few bucks.  
If anyone can shoot me a pm with the best place for me to try and net some shad that morning, I'd appreciate it - never fished lanier before and have no idea where I should start.
tks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to thank everyone that has stepped up and volunteered to help with this event. I think we are finally in good shape with boat commitments! You would not believe the excitement i hear from the participants. FYI, we have folks coming from GA, SC,NC, Ala,and Fla. and boat coming from as far away as NC. The responce to this has been awesome and I really appreciate it. You all will see that it really is a life changing experiance!


----------



## chad smith (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't wait  !!!!!!
Is it Friday the 23rd yet


----------



## Terribleted (Mar 16, 2012)

Not yet. Gotta wait 6 more days now.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a very cool thing you are all doing!  I'm looking forward to helping out JLClark next Friday on his boat!


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 18, 2012)

*Breakfast*

We will be coming from the canton area.Are any of you guys planning on stoping for breakfast in the cumming area.They say breakfast is the most important meal of the day,I disagree.There all impotant to me..LOL


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 20, 2012)

I got this from Larry at Island bait and tackle today.  Remember, Larry is giving every boat participating a doz herrings!
........................................

We are stocked and ready to go here for Friday Morning.  


We will open at 4 am to get everybody in and out on time.  


If anybody has any last minute questions about us please have them give me a call at 770-614-0080.  


I will be happy to help them in any way I can.


Thank You,

Larry Crane
Island Bait and Tackle

770-614-0080


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 21, 2012)

Update
The rain is looking like it will hold off until late afternoon or evening now.  The chance of rain has dropped to 40%.  We are planning on fishing!  

Updated totals;
39 Boats
52 Participants
Counting guest, volunteers and deck hands, we are planning on 140-150 total folks involved!


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow thats a great turn out.Way to go guys.I believe im just as excited as the particapents.I use to fish king mackeral tournaments in jacksonville for many years but since i move to ga, i havent done anything like this in a long time.


----------



## brianj (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like it's going to be a great outing...
Great job pulling everything together!



Arrow Flinger said:


> Update
> The rain is looking like it will hold off until late afternoon or evening now.  The chance of rain has dropped to 40%.  We are planning on fishing!
> 
> Updated totals;
> ...


----------



## stripermack (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, I got the boat back! I will test tomorrow night. I should be there!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Almost there, boat cleaned check,bait tank ready check, rods rigged new knots new swivels new hooks bait tomorrow night. It's almost time


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 21, 2012)

stripermack said:


> Ok, I got the boat back! I will test tomorrow night. I should be there!



Good deal. The weather looked good at 6.


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 22, 2012)

24 hours from now we'll kick this striper attack off. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 22, 2012)

Glenn Burns said last night on the weather that the rain would come in late afternoon.  Pray he is right!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 22, 2012)

I sent an email to all the participants telling them that we are a "go" and will fish unless there is thunder storms.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 22, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I sent an email to all the participants telling them that we are a "go" and will fish unless there is thunder storms.



Let's roll! See ya'll in the morning..........


----------



## brianj (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably a few dumb questions, but need some advice...
  I always fish allatoona and fill my bait tank with lake water.  Heading to lanier tomorrow to fich the OWL event and will be buying blue-backs. 

Do I need to fill the tank with water before i get to island bait and takle or is there a place to fill with water when i get there?  Never been to lanier before...

If I can't fill it there, is it safe to fill bait tank tonight with tap water or better to fill it with lake water from allatoona?
What's the min. amount of water I can run in tank to keep 3 - 4 dozen alive?


----------



## fishingga (Mar 22, 2012)

I would recommend using tap water, salt and conditioner tonight.  You can get water at the bait store but with all the boats comming it will really slow down the buying process.  There is not a lot of parking available at Island Bait.  

With the short trip we are doing Friday you should get by with as little as 15 gallons but more is better imo.


Wonder if we could set a VHF channel that we would use for the event??


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2012)

brianj, I've never bought from Island Bait before, but other places on the lake will fill your tank for you free of charge and add salt also. Takes them about 30 seconds to do it. It might be worth a call to make sure they do this or maybe someone else that patrons there will chime in.


----------



## Zebco 33 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fast in and out will certainly be good in the morning.  If you do need water, we can get it filled fast and can take 2 boats wide in the parking lot.  

Just pull around the gas pumps and up to the fence so everybody is pulling up in the same direction.  We will have a guy out there helping fill boats with water and one just running the bait.

FYI...That gas station is closed so stop before hand and get gas.


See you guys in the morning.


----------



## brianj (Mar 22, 2012)

Zebco 33 said:


> Fast in and out will certainly be good in the morning.  If you do need water, we can get it filled fast and can take 2 boats wide in the parking lot.
> 
> Just pull around the gas pumps and up to the fence so everybody is pulling up in the same direction.  We will have a guy out there helping fill boats with water and one just running the bait.
> 
> ...


thanks - never fished with bb's.  what's the salt to water mix and do i need anything else?  
Hope to be there early so I don't hold anybody up.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2012)

brianj said:


> thanks - never fished with bb's.  what's the salt to water mix and do i need anything else?
> Hope to be there early so I don't hold anybody up.


I have always just mixed the same as I do when it's shad.


----------



## Zebco 33 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you have never prepared water for herring before, let me fill your tank in the morning.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2012)

Zebco 33 said:


> If you have never prepared water for herring before, let me fill your tank in the morning.



Yep, it makes for a lot more enjoyable outing when you open your bait tank to bait your first hook and all your herring aren't sleeping on the bottom.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 22, 2012)

I have talked to several folks that were on the lake today and the lake is on fire!  10-20 stripers each along with some huge spots!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2012)

Flop and I have around 4dz herring each that are anxious to go fishing. Now if u can just get some sleep


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2012)

Truck is washed
Boat is washed
New leaders on all rods
All hooks are razorsharp
Checked for weak spots in net


I'm ready.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Truck is washed
> Boat is washed
> New leaders on all rods
> All hooks are razorsharp
> ...



Don't forget boat or you will be one of my disabled fisherman.


----------



## geaux-fish (Mar 22, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks to the 2 folks from the Lanier Striper club that stepped up to help out.  That makes 4 from the club.



That's all from such a BIG club??


----------



## fishingga (Mar 22, 2012)

Just finished putting a new leaf spring on my trailer.  Pulled it out of the boat room to do a few things at 7:00 pm and one side was sitting lower.  Busted leaf.  

Thank God for Northern Tools.  Got a new spring and just finished putting it on a little while ago.  I would have been distraught if I could not have gotten there!!


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Mar 23, 2012)

Off I go wish me luck!!!


----------



## bbrueck (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a note that Oakwood B&T is going to be open at 5:00am too. Met and talked to Larry and Island B&T yesterday, great thing he's doing to help out.

Thanks for the fishing report. Didn't get to prefish yesterday, bait tank recirc system decided to give up the ghost so spent the day fixing that, rerigging lines, cleanin up the boat.

Gonna be wet today.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)

In route.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hope you guys wear em out today!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Mar 23, 2012)

T.P. said:


>



Good job T.P.   Looks like y'all are having a blast


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 23, 2012)

Is that Gerald and Debbie you are fishing with?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Is that Gerald and Debbie you are fishing with?



Yes sir.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 23, 2012)

That young man has more "don't give up" in him than I do. Way to go putting him on some fish!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 23, 2012)

Made my day seeing Gerald smile.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)

Troutman3000 said:


> Made my day seeing Gerald smile.



He's a happy camper right now.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 23, 2012)

That smile is awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DINK MASTER (Mar 23, 2012)

T.P. said:


>



Awesome !!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## BradMyers (Mar 23, 2012)

Troutman3000 said:


> Made my day seeing Gerald smile.



Same here, thanks for the report.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Mar 23, 2012)

Way to go T.P. I know you have to be feeling pretty good yourself for putting him on those fish. Just a great thing, and I ccommend you sir, I only wish I could be there.

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## stripermack (Mar 23, 2012)

Dales first fish of the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## stripermack (Mar 23, 2012)

Dales striper! fought very hard.





[/IMG]


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome time today!  Great meeting ya'll!


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Mar 23, 2012)

Heres a couple from today!!!   Had a blast but and just dead to the world!!!  Been up since 2am and going to bed!!!!  My two guys were out of FT Benning with wounded warriors.  Thanks to all that took part in this day the pictures will tell the stories for sure!!!!!  Keep them coming they are GREAT!!


----------



## Jeff Blair (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it was a fun day for everyone. Pretty sure every boat caught something. A lot of smiles when we got back. I know Mr Glen was smiling all morning. Glad I was able to help out.  Tim does a good job putting all this together. I'm with Cy time for bed!!!


----------



## Terribleted (Mar 23, 2012)

My guest Tommy and myself missed a few but got one to the boat:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2012)

*Owl Event*

I had 2 guys in my boat, one in wheelchair and one not. We had a great time with great conversation and we got some nice fish as well. Only got 4 fish in the boat but we got a strong 22 lb 3 ozer which was right around 38"... 

A great day on the water and the storms expected never happened. Should have taken more photos but I forgot my camera and we had to use our phones. The guys seemed to have a blast striper fishing for the first time and were in shock at the size of some of the baits I put out.  

We caught a couple bass and a small striper on Herring, but I prefer large gizzard shad for big fish.






And it paid off today...


----------



## Ahab (Mar 23, 2012)

My guest, Janice turned out to be quite the angler and a fast learner. Didn't take long before she was identifying fish on the graph and calling out flocks of diving birds. Had a blast and would like to thank everyone that participated, as a combat veteran myself, it was really something to see such a turnout. It was great meeting all you guys, and big thanks to Larry and the staff at Island Bait and Tackle for their support and great info. I will definitely be giving him some business. Thanks also to my good friend, Jim at CastAway baits for hooking me up with these U-Rigs, just unbelievable craftsmanship.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2012)

No pics for us, we lost what looked to be a low teen striper off a freeline 30ft behind boat right off the bat. Then a couple short strike bass. We went through 3dz herring trying to get our guy on some fish the pulled 3 u-rigs and notta.  Marked a few fish but none wanted to play today.  Our guest was content and had a great time. We had lots of laughter and good fellowship if nothing else. Also on a side note, wear your safety harness when deer hunting. Hopefully with hatchrooster helping today with our new friend in the wheelchair he will wear his religiously now.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Mar 23, 2012)

A great job was done by all, and I for one salute you guys giving your time and effort to help out in this fantastic event!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to thank everyone involved with the event today.  It could not have been possable without all you that volunteered your boats, expenses and time .  We had a good many fish caught but the sucess of the trips was seen on the faces of the participants.  BIG smiles and I didn't see a single one without a smile.   Fish or no fish, they all had a great time.  This is a day many of them will never forget thanks to all of you and many of them told me so. We had folks from 5 different States with us today.  That tells you how much they want the opportunity to hunt or fish and y'all provided that today.   
A picture speaks a thousand words so keep them coming and thanks again to all of you!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2012)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I want to thank everyone involved with the event today.  It could not have been possable without all you that volunteered your boats, expenses and time .  We had a good many fish caught but the sucess of the trips was seen on the faces of the participants.  BIG smiles and I didn't see a single one without a smile.   Fish or no fish, they all had a great time.  This is a day many of them will never forget thanks to all of you and many of them told me so. We had folks from 5 different States with us today.  That tells you how much they want the opportunity to hunt or fish and y'all provided that today.
> A picture speaks a thousand words so keep them coming and thanks again to all of you!



My sidekick and I really enjoyed it, and will do it again. Just say when.


I did not get the chance to meet everyone today. Those who I did meet, I enjoyed it immensely, those I didn't meet, I hope to next time.


----------



## Reel Time (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great time today. I had three on my boat. We were able to get two stripers and a big spot to the boat. All in all it was a great day. My camra is in the boat and I am to tired to go get the pictures. I will try and post tomorrow. Again just a great trip.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 23, 2012)

Our youngest participant
Cody


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 23, 2012)

Yay!  Cody was such an awesome young man!  He had never been on a boat but loved going fast


----------



## brianj (Mar 23, 2012)

Tim.  Thanks for putting on such a well run event for some very deserving participants - you guys are making memories...

Today I fished with Dillon and Kevin; and a big thanks to dillon, and all the other service men and women, for serving our country and the sacrafices you make while doing so

My crew ended up landing two nice fish; boat records at that, and we missed quite a few more.  Wish we could have landed the last one we hooked into right before 2; we were just past the bride by the golf courses where we had missed 2 or 3 before heading in for lunch.  Finally got a nice hook-up and he started striping drag; fight was on for a bit and then he shook it lose - I'm positive it was the biggest of the day
Kevin and dillon, thanks for the company today; I had a great time.

And thanks to all of you that were willing to help a first time elanier fisherman out and point me in the right direction.  I went to bed last night just before midnight and woke up a few times thinking I better not take these folks out and not catch any fish - so my fears didn't come true.  

Thanks again to all that supported the event; it was a great turn out and a testiment to some of the great folks on the gon forum.

Hopefully we'll get a chance to get together and do it again soon.  Maybe next event there can be a chance for everyone to connect before or after the event - met a few of you, but missed a bunch of you too.


----------



## lcookie (Mar 23, 2012)

Big Ups to all who help this event become the success it was.  I was not able to attend but I was there in spirit.  Maybe next time I can join in.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Mar 24, 2012)

It's great to read all the stories, see all the smiles and all of those nice fish in the pictures. Kudo's to all. You couldn't ask for better striper fishing weather yesterday. Awesome results for such a great cause!


----------



## bbrueck (Mar 24, 2012)

Just an awesome day! Could not have asked for a better day. Tim you and Kurt and your volunteer staff did a outstanding job of putting this thing together and pulling it off. Can't imagine the time and effort over many months you all put in. THANK YOU for allowing us to be part of this.

My guests Paul and his son Mark were just a such pleasure to spend the day with and Mark's excitement over catching his first ever striper  is\was priceless. We forget sometimes in the frenzy of the hunt the sheer childish joy and fun of fishing. Folks like Mark and his Dad remind us of the things that are important.

We had several blow ups and more "skint" baits than we could count, but did manage to put one nice 16#er in the boat.
All Mark was able to do was wrap his arms around the rod while Dad reeled in the fish and from the time Mark heard the clicker sing and felt that tug to the time the fish was in the boat he just kept screaming "Don't let him get off! Don't let him get off! Don't let him get off!". Pure joy, put a lump in my throat.

Tim, Kurt and especially to Mark's Dad Paul and all of you care givers for these folk, our hat's are off to you. God bless you all. THANK YOU!

Also thoroughly enjoyed metting and chatting with many of the GON family. James, Jennifer, Juda, Chad, Dirk, Mack etc.

Too tired to post last night. Off to TN tomorrow for a couple of days chasing some of those moster stripes with my brother.


----------



## wncslim (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great event! Was so cool to meet all you Ga. rednecks, thanks for the help Brian. Had Mac and Wayne with me and both caught nice fish. Incredible stories about what some of these guys have been through, thanks for the opportunity to help just a little.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 24, 2012)

We had a great time with Sargent Meek. We caught a lot of fish and made some new friends..... A really good return to the lake for me....


----------



## JLClark (Mar 24, 2012)

That was a blast! 5 minutes into our trip we had a nice striper on but unfortunately we took too long trying to get it into the boat and it wound up in the trees. Shortly after that we caught a nice little spot and started running and gunning the lake and found that the biggest smile on Cody's face came when we were driving the boat. The faster we went the bigger the smile and when we hit a few waves he was laughing the hardest. 

It was also allot of fun getting to hang out with bayoubetty for the day although she seems to be a green fish magnet.  JK Betty! By the end of the day we boated around 5 spots and no stripes. 

I thoroughly enjoyed meeting all of you and working together on such a worth while event. 

And to all you professional fishing guides who took a day off from fishing to go fishing for a worth while cause, my hats off to you. Great job everyone! 

Below is a short video I made of the event. No big fish but big smiles which is what this event was all about.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 24, 2012)

This picture says it all!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 24, 2012)

That is one of the best examples I have seen of what OWL is about!
Thanks


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to say to all who put this on! THANK YOU. It is really an eye opener as to how good we have it and a testimony to the human spirit to see the people have such high spirits and energy and just all around love of life! Thank you and I look forward to being a part of future events!


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are a few pics of our day, we had several blowups and a bunch of dead skint back baits! Only boated 3 decent spots but two were on a double up...We did get Sully hooked up to what felt to be a monster stripe, and after fighting him a few minutes he decided he wanted to run for the tree tops.... then later we had him hooked up and fought him to the boat and as soon as he came into view (looked to be about 10 pounds or so) he just spit out the hook. Sully and Tammy look as if they were having the time of their life. After 18 years Sully was finally able to get back on the water, his injury happened 18 years ago and was a water related injury, needless to say Tammy said she didn't sleep a wink the night before. All in all the heart some of these guys showed just brings a "pollen related" watery eye to me. I cannot say enough how touched I was to be a part of this event!




PS. It was all my pleasure meeting some of you guys that i see on here regularly! Look forward to fishing with all of y'all! GOD BLESS you all for helping out!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome guys - this is just another example of what makes this forum the best around.  

LJ


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesterday was such a wonderful day. Not only was I blessed to be able to volunteer for this but seeing the smiles and laughter was incredible. 

I went out with Jon and his friend Ryan. Jon served in both Iraq and Afghanistan. He survived 3 bullets to his chest 2 of then stopped by his vest and the third glanced off his vest through his right upper chest he also had a RPG blow up behind him leaving shrapnel in his legs and an IED leaving shrapnel in his back. Jon was told he would loose his leg and never walk again but Jon told the doctor he would walk again. But my friends not only does this man walk but he can put a whooping on a striper when the rod goes down. 

We had a long wonderful day on the lake Jon boated his personal best striper at 12 pounds







Not long after that he caught a 4lb 8oz spotted bass






We had a medium gizzard way behind the boat on a float and about the time we had settled down the rod goes down and about the time I grab it the fish let go 






Jon decided to let his friend Ryan get the next fish and I hate to say it but that was a mistake as Ryan caught the best striper and his biggest fresh water fish ever at 15lb






A little while later he boated two more spots 











We pulled Umbrella rigs for the last hour without succes and headed in. It was a great day though we caught fish and heard some good stories. It makes me feel so greatful to have men and women like Jon that have and will continue fighting for me and my country! 






After the event they had to leave so my first mate for the day went back out to finish drowning bait and reflect on our day. We caught one more 12lb striper and as we were pulling in the lines to go home I looked up and saw this






It couldn't have been a better ending to a day spent with such wonderful people! Thank you Jon and Ryan for your time and I'll be in touch with you about more fishing real soon.


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 24, 2012)

great story doodleflop, good to meet you brother!


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 24, 2012)

krazywayne said:


> great story doodleflop, good to meet you brother!



Same here. Thanks for bringing us lunch!


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 24, 2012)

I almost forgot to post our entertainment for the day. This guy would come by for a cracker or three and every so often bring his girlfriend with him to eat and off they'd go.


----------



## fishingga (Mar 24, 2012)

http://s465.photobucket.com/albums/rr16/kjprather/OWL/?action=view&current=OWLpairing.mp4

http://s465.photobucket.com/albums/rr16/kjprather/OWL/?action=view&current=OWLStriper.mp4







Sorry I could not edit the video so it is very raw. 

First video shows how many participated in the event and did not capture all. 

Had the opportunity to take out Wilbur (who happened to be a former fishery biologist from OK) and his helper Kerim (who was born in Turkey)  Both great to fish with.  With me was my regular fishing partner Kevin.  Had a blast catching spots, a striper and a catfish.  Wish I had more pictures.  Was a great event and plan to do the next one in May.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 26, 2012)

What a great event! Kudos to Tim aka Arrow Flinger and the rest of the OWL folks..........you guys made a bunch of people very happy last Friday.

I had the priveledge of tagging along with Jeff Blair.......what a great guy and guide. Our fisherman Glenn had a blast. At one point as he fought a big striper he said "this is the most fun I've ever had!" That made my day.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Mar 26, 2012)

Great pics John. Thank you for helping out. You were a huge help!!!!


----------

